# Kompaktwakü für Graka's?



## freakyd84 (11. November 2011)

*Kompaktwakü für Graka's?*

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr auch Kompaktwasserkühlung für Grafikkarten im Planung habt? Für "wasserscheue" wie mich sind Kompaktwakü's geschaffen. Die H100 für meine CPU finde ich schon richtig hammer, jetzt muss nur noch die 580gtx ran und das würde mich brennend interessieren, ob ihr sowas iwann auch anbieten würdet.

Lg freakyd

klick


----------



## Bluebeard (14. November 2011)

*AW: Kompaktwakü für Graka's?*

Ich sag es mal so - so sicher nicht, da wir keine GPUs bzw. Karten bauen wollen.
Aber eine Montierbare Lösung kann durchaus mal kommen - ist derzeit aber noch nichts informatives draußen dazu.


----------

